# Cattle guards and goats



## mjoe

Would a cattle guard work with goats and keep them from crossing an opening?


----------



## Rex

no, goats can walk right over them


----------



## Nanno




----------



## mjoe

That answers that, thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Goats would come up on it and think "OH GOODIE! A NEW TOY!" bounce bounce bounce


----------

